# Cornflakes?



## Ruckstar12 (May 22, 2011)

I have discovered that my bunny likes cornflakes and have been giving him a few of them as treats and was wondering if this is okay? I know corn is fine, wasn't sure if cornflakes were ok too


----------



## mrbunny (May 22, 2011)

Try other treats that your bunny likes, like greens or a small piece of fruit. I would say no, because of the starch and sugar in the cereal. 

http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/treat.html


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 22, 2011)

Corn really isn't that good for rabbits. Along with that, the way that cornflakes are processed as well as the sugars and other stuff added, they are really not safe for rabbits. 
There are much healthier treats out there like small pieces of dried fruit, vegetables, and herbs.


----------



## mrbunny (May 22, 2011)

Also, here is a good video on rabbit nutrition: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BADiBVowMuI&feature=player_profilepage]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BADiBVowMuI&feature=player_profilepage[/ame]


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 22, 2011)

I've given Buttercup cornflakes every now and then. He loves them too. 

He will be 13 in August, so to me it's all in moderation just like forus humans.

Just my opinion. Daisy Mae likes them too along with a few other treats that they all get like I said in moderation.

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 28, 2011)

I agree w/ Sooska. It's ok, just not something to make a habit of. Try Craisens, if you want to see bun lovin' a treat? Haha, that is thee one! A few each time a couple times a week is fine to give. Fruits such as pineapple, watermelon and apple they love as well.


----------



## Ruckstar12 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback guys, guess ill stick to the alfalfa treats!


----------



## pamnock (May 28, 2011)

A few occasionally are ok, but as a rule of thumb, avoid any type of procressed foods as treats. They are often high in sugars and lack nutritional value.


----------

